# Tube baits



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

It seems a lot of guys on here swear by tube baits. I've never used one until 3 days ago. I bought some last week (4 inch green ones) and thought I would give them a try. 3 days and 13 largemouths later I am one to swear by them too. A bunch of 15 inchers. One 17, one 18 and one 20 incher. 2 different ponds and 4 caught, including the 18 inch, at Antrim. I can't believe I never used them!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I am in the same boat never tried them and would love to try them but have no idea how to fish them guess I need to throw some on and give it a try


----------



## Naut-a-Byte (Jul 11, 2012)

Try rigging them with a 3/8 oz bullet weight and a 4/0 hook texas style. Just fish them as you would a worm and hang on. As Tom8142 found out the big bass dig em...


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

I had to go on youtube to figure out how to rig them. Makes sense now


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I love them for crappie but hate them for bass.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Tubes are my go to bait for bass and becoming my go to for crappie. I rig them on a jig head designed to be slipped into the tube and then the eye popped through. I get more snags fishing this way but I also catch more fish. I use to rig them Texas style but would miss fish frequently.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Tubes suck please every1 stop using them and mail me the ones you have left in ur tackle box right now thx.......

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

avantifishski said:


> Tubes suck please every1 stop using them and mail me the ones you have left in ur tackle box right now thx.......
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's funny stuff. I was going to post something like that a couple weeks ago about all the morels being bad this year so don't pick 'em.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

LoL.FL boy..where ya from in fla. I grew up in Fort Myers...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Try the stupid tube rig. Very natural and weedless.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Gotta luv stupid heads


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Nt sure I folllow the ingo here..stupid rig?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Here's a link to the strupid jig
http://bassinblog.richlindgren.com/2009/01/23/how-to-rig-a-stupid-tube.aspx


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Been flippin' tubes for years. For texas rigging find the solid head tubes, they won't ball up on your hook as much when you get a bite, which is why you miss so many fish on them. The solid head helps keep the bait from sliding down the hook. I also use a 4/0 hook and just skin hook it at the very bottom of the tube, 5/0 if I'm using a 5" tube. Coffee tubes are great and Reaction Innovation makes a great soft tube in some good colors. Yum Vibraking tubes are a solid head and the ridges on the tube really moves the water.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

avantifishski said:


> LoL.FL boy..where ya from in fla. I grew up in Fort Myers...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ft. Myers?! I grew up in Cape Coral!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Check out venomlures.com, great tubes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Say FL boy...What's ur age?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Tube baits work great especially on lakes with a lot of docks and boats. I use white tubes with the red tail and catch a ton of fish. I use just the tube with no weigh which makes it easier to skip way back in under boats and docks and then sinks much slower.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I like the weight it acts more like a true crawdad that way. crawfish don't fall or jump slow... but under the docks is where its at.....what lakes would u say have the most/best docks in ohio? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I agree that crawdads and fish don't really fall slow, i still have a ton of luck with slow falling bait. My buddies use a wacky worm rig, which falls incredibly slow, and doesn't really resemble anything more than a colorful stick really haha but they catch a ton of bass under docks and boats with them, and it's a really good bait to skip under docks. You would never believe it but the bait I have the most success with is what we call "the little red worm". My buddy discovered it one day we were bass fishing with no luck, so he pulled out this little kellys pre rigged worm to fish for crappie and just started catching bass after bass. It is just a 2 inch pre rigged worm, they make a ton of colors but the only one I have success with is the red. We will go out bass fishing and 4 or 5 other people will be fishing with tubes, wacky worm, spinner baits, etc. and ill fish with a tiny pre rigged worm and catch more bass than all of them combined. It must be the scent. And not just little bass either. I've caught a 27 inch bass on one before. I've also caught tons of bluegill,perch,crappie,chain pickeral,rock bass, and catfish. The only down side is the 2 hooks are really small so you have to be skilled at playing the fish right or you'll lose a bunch of them. And as far as fishing docks go unfortunately the only places that I am able to fish docks and boats is at private lakes.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

I just checked out their website. it's kellysbassworms.com and the one i use is actually the kelly's bluegill worm, and the color is peachy natural. I've tried the larger sizes and different colors with no luck at all.


----------



## Brew13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Avanti - Didn't grow up in Ft. Myers, but grandparents were there and I would visit for a month or so every year growing up. I was a Lakes Park mauler. haha


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Tom8142 - Nice job on the bass - I use tubes a lot but only for crappie. Fishing with a tube sure is fun when the bite is on and the crappie smack it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you're throwing tubes in ponds, try them weightless and twitched across the top like a popper. Oh MY....


----------



## livetof*sh (Jun 3, 2013)

my dad got me hooked on tubes 30 years ago. And they still work!!!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

im in the boat of never having caught anything on them either. havent fished them much tho. guess i know what ill be trying out next time i get out. i have the havoc tubes


----------

